# الكيراتين يحقق حلمك في شعر جذاب وناعم وغير متقصف



## خليك ايجابي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احبتي كل واحده منا تحلم بان يصبح شعرها جذاب وناعم غير متقصف 
فما هو الحل ياترى؟؟

الكيراتين كما هو معروف عنه احد مكونات الشعرة الاساسية والمسؤله
عن نعومة الشعر وصحتة وجودها بكثرة في شعر 
اخر تجعلة ناعما ولامعا وقليل التموجات أما قلة وجودها
يجعل الشعر مجعدا وجافا وتالف المظهر بدرجات وهذا يعتمد
علي نسبة الكيراتين في الشعر ثم منذ عدة سنوات اكتشف البرازيليون 
عشبة تنبت في بلادهم تنتج مادة الكيراتين ممثالة للموجودة في الشعر
فصنعوها واستخدموها لعلاج جميع مشاكل الشعر التي ذكرتها سابقا
فمن مميزات الكيراتين انه يعالج التموج والتقصف والهيشان 
ويعطي الشعر نعومة ولمعة تبدو كأنها طبيعية ويفرد تموجات الشعر
بنسبة كبيرة
فيبدو شعرك اكثر صحة ونعومة ولمعة والاهم المظهر الطبيعي
وكأنك مو عاملة شيء بشعرك
وبالنسبة للانواع فيوجد منه الآن انواع عديدة
البرازيلي والامريكي والاسرائيلي 
وينصب حديثنا عن افضل الانواع على الاطلاق وهو البرازيلي 
والكيراتين علاج من مميزاته فرد تموجات الشعر بنسبة كبيرة واعطاء الشعر نعومة ولمعة مع علاج التقصف والهيشان ايا كانت درجتهم بالشعر

الكيراتين امن للاستخدام ولكن بشرط ان لا تزيد كميه الفورمالدهيد التي تدخل جسمك عن 3%
فبذلك نفرد الشعر وننعم بالصحه والسلامه ويفضل استخد\ام الكيراتين الخالي من الفورمالين 






بعض الاسئله والاجابات:
(1) ماهي التنبيهات التي يجب علي ان اقوم بها بعد جلسة الكيراتين؟

هذه التبيهات قاصره على الانواع التي تغسل بعد يوم او اكثر وتوجد انواع الان تغسل بعد نصف ساعه سيتم ذكرها لاحقا مع الانواع 

-لاتغسلي شعرك
-لاتربطي شعرك
-لاتستعملي بكلات شعر او كلبسات
-لاتسحبي شعرك وراء اذنك
-لاتمارسي التمارين الرياضية (لتجنب العرق)
-لاتعملي فرق للشعر
-لاتضعي النظارات على الشعر
-لاتستعملي جل او سبراي او موس
(لمدة 3 ايام)

( 2 ) لماذا علي ان اتجنب الخطوات السابقة لمدة ثلاث ايام؟

الكيراتين ينتج كطلاء على الشعر والخطوات اعلاه تسبب بتشقق هذا الطلاء

( 3 ) ماهي النتائج المنتظرة من علاج الكيراتين؟

يعطي الشعر حيوية ولمعان وملمس ناعم جدا يحسن ويصلح نوعية الشعر من الداخل والخارج ويحمي الشعر من الاضرار البيئية يلغي الهيشان والنفشه والتقصف ويقوي الشعر 

( 4 ) .هل من الافضل قص شعري قبل العلاج؟

يستحسن قص الشعر بعد المعالجة لكي تري المظهر بعد الكيراتين وتقررين ما يليق بكي 

(5) إذا تجعد شعري خلال النوم ماذا افعل؟

عليكي تمليسه بالسشوار او السيراميك ( انصح بعمل السيراميك اربع ايام متتالية) ضربات خفيفة

( 6 ) يعني ايش الفورمالين 

الفورمالين هذا ماده كيميائيه لها استخدمات كثيره جدا منها تستخدم في الالبان والاجبان وصناعه الصابون وحفظ جثث الموتى وكل ده بيكون بنسب مدروسه ومعروفه 
( 7 ) سمعت ان الكيراتين يغلف الشعر ويمنع وصول الماء للشعر اثناء الوضوء فما حقيقة ذلك ؟؟

طبعا كلام غير صحيح وغير منطقي اولا كلمة تغليف هذا كناية عن حماية 
الكيراتين للشعر وليس تغليف بالمعني الحرفي والكيراتين مادة سائلة
مثل الكريم لكن سائل يتشربة الشعر بسهولة يدهن عالشعر
ثم يجفف فكيف يعقل ان يكون مادة عازلة فهو ليس مثل طلاء الاظافر
ومن يروج هذا الكلام عادة من يروجون لانواع فرد اخرى 
او من لم يفهموا المعني المقصود لكلمة تغليف

( 8 ) -هل يمكنني تلوين شعري بعد العلاج؟
نعم 

( 9 ) هل يسبب تساااااااااقط ؟
الكيراتين الاصلي لا يسبب تساقط ولكنه في نفس الوقت لا يعالج التساقط اذا كنتي تعانين منه اصلا يعني لا يزودة 

( 10) ماذا افعل اذا ترطب الشعر خلال اول 3 ايام؟
تجفيفه بالسشوار

( 11 ) ماهي منتجات العناية بالشعر المسموح باستخدامها بعد عمل الكيراتين والاخري الغير مسموح باستخدامها ؟

المنتجات الوحيدة الغير مسموح باستخدامها اي شامبو او بلسم يحتوي علي مادة كلوريد الصوديوم
او سلفات لانها المادة التي تبطل مفعول الكيراتين 
وبتشيل الكيراتين من الشعر
اما عدا ذلك من منتجات كحمام الكريم او الزيوت او السيروم
مسموح بها ولا تشكل اي ضرر علي مفعول الكيراتين عالشعر 

( 11 ) شامبو جونسون بتاع الاطفال استعمله بعد الكيراتين ؟
ايه ممكن 

كيف عمله ؟؟
سهله جدا ممكن تخلين خادمتك او اختك تسويها لك .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM7QU...eature=related <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM7QUej2BIk&feature=related>
هذا من اوضح و اروع الفديوات اللي ممكن تعلمك صح 
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w961m_3NEqU>

شرح بالعربي لطريقه عمل الكراتين 
في ناس سوت و انعدم شعرهم 
و خرب و اللي انحرق و الخ ليش !
اخاف يصير لي نفس الشي 
الجواب سهل : 
1- يا انها اللي سوت لها استخدمت الفرد الفلبيني
او فرد كيماوي وبالتالي يعدم الشعر ! 
2- او استخدمت كيراتين مو اصلي !! علشان كذا 
يعني الشغل كله ما يبي خبره قد ما يبي النوع الاصلي باذن الله 

طريقه الطلب :
تحولين المبلغ على حسابي 
الاهلي - الراجحي 
ترسلين مسج باسمك - قيمه التحويل - نوع الكراتين المطلوب
الحي اللي انتي ساكنه فيه 
قيمه التوصيل في ينبع الهيئة الملكية 10-25ريال 
لينبع البحر 30-40 ريال لينبع النخل 50ريال
خارج ينبع بفدكس ب 55 ريال 
مده الطلب : 
من اسبوع الى 15 ايام 

للتواصل والطلب :
واتس اب فقط 0544300541 
او رساله نصيه لااستقبل مكالمات
[email protected]

الانواع و الاسعار :

كيراتين "GHair"

كل عبوة 1000 مل
المنشأ والتعبئة في البرازيل

وهذه المجموعة تتكون من الكيراتين للشعر الخشن التالف وفيه مادة
الفورمالديهايد بنسبة بسيطة مصرح بها عالميا ويستخدم
للشعر الخشن المجعد وهو يعيد بناء الشعر من الداخل والخارج 
وينعم الشعر ويفرده.. 
ويكون معه الشامبو و"الماسكرا" المثبت للكيراتين.. 
يغسل بعد 3 ايام .. 

السعر : 2260 ريال 
يكفي لعمل 15- 20 جلسه .
1000 ملل علبه توفيريه 
حجم : 250 ملل 
1250 ريال 
يكفي لاستخدام او 2 


2- 
بايو كيور 
• خالي من الفورمالدهيد .
تصلين على شعر صحي ، لامع ، معالج
• مناسب للشعر : الجاف بنسبه 6 \ 10 ، النفشه بنسبه 5 \ 10 ليس نوع الشعر كيرلي ولا النفشه القويه جدا ماراح تستفيد منه ..
• النتيجه : يخفف من كل شي بنسبه 40 الى 60 % ممكن اقل على حسب نوع الشعر وتقبله للعلاج بس مستحيل يكون سايح ولا يغني عن الاستشوار 
• ممكن تطبيق الجلسه مره اخره بعد 10 - 12 يوم لنتائج افضل .
• لا يغني عن الاستشوار .
• أمن و صحي للاطفال و الحوامل ايضا 
• حجم 500 ملل يكفي من 4 الى 6 مرات .
* المنتج منه سائل زي المويه ويجي منه زي الكريم 
الفرق بينهم :
السائل : اقوى فرد - افضل لمعه 
الكريم : اقل فرد - لمعه افضل من السائل
في بعض الناس لمن شافت المويه تضن انه مغشوش او غلط 
والحقيقه انهم نوعين 
ومن وجهه نظري السائل افضل نتائج 
الخيار لك 
1000 ملل ب 2900 ريال

سعره 2000 حجم 500 ملل 
مع السراميك : 2450 ريال 

و 1450 ريال حجم 300 ملل
مع السراميك بـ : 1900 ريال 

5 - يمكن غسله في نفس اليوم . اقل شي 12 ساعه 
ايش يجي مع الطلب ؟ شامبو قبل الكراتين وكراتين 
الشامبو و البلسم سعر ثاني

العلبه الجديده اسهل للحفظ والاستخدام 

• يعطي الشعر لمعاناً و بريقاً فهو غني بماء الذهب والعسل وباقة 
من أجود الزيوت الطبيعية لشعر صحي
• ( يبدأ الشعر في إعطاء لمعاناً بعد مرور يوم أو إثنين من عملية التطبيق 
وذلك لأن الزيوت الموجوده في المستحضر طبيعية وتتأثر بالحرارة 
ولكن بعد زوال مفعول الحرارة يأتي الشعر بلمعان لم تريه من قبل 
• راح تنسين شي اسمه ( نفشه + تقصف ) 
• يعالج الشعر التالف من آثارالصبغة والفرد .
• 0.02 % formaldehyde النسبه المصرح بها عالميا 
• الشعر الجاف جدا + المتقصف + الكيرلي و المجعد + الشعر النفشه القويه 
• لا يكون سايح بل منظر طبيعي و صحي كشعر ويفي واطراف طبيعيه جدا 
• يمكن تتطبق الجلسه بعد 10 الى 12 يوم لنتايج افضل 
• لا يغسل الا بعد 3 ايام لنتايج افضل 

السعر : 460 ملل بـ 2250 ريال 
تكفي من 4 الى 6 مرات 

العبوه : 1000 ملل 
السعر : 2900 ريال 
يجي معه شامبو قبل الكيراتين و كيراتين فقط ! الشامبو و الملحقات الاخرى سعر مستقل


كراتين كيور بالشوكلاته 

هذا صالح للاطفال اكبر من 6 سنوات 
والحوامل و الغير حوامل 
المجموعه الكامله زي مو بالصوره بـ 2200 ريال 300 ملل

هذي المجموعه الثانيه : للحوامل و الاطفال و الغير حوامل

500 ملل 
السعر 2000 ريال 
300 ملل السعر :1800 ريال 
1000 ملل ب 2850 ريال 

شامله : زي مو موجود بالصوره 
اللي معها 
شامبو قبل الاستخدام الكراتين 
كراتين 
بلسم 
شامبو الاستعمال اليومي 

شركه أنوار " مروكو "
السعر : 2350 ريال حجم 1000 ملل 
يجي معه شامبو قبل الكيراتين وكيراتين فقط 



حتى الشعر الافريقي راح يكون سايح و ناعم 
السعر : 2550 ريال 
الحجم : 1000 ملل
قبل الكيراتين و كيراتين 

* السعر 2200 ريال 

• لمعه فريده جدا وغير دهني يهدءالجذور الشعر الاجعد لإلقاء نظرة جميله للشعر مع تألق لامع. 
• مزيج الزيوت الطبيعيه الصحيه للشعر من بذور عباد الشمس وبذور السمسم والجلسريد مزيج فيتامين E.
• يحمي الشعر من الرطوبة ويعزز تألق ترك الشعر نظيفة وناعمة 
وهذا المنتج يحمي الشعر ضد الحرارة الشديدة السراميك " 
• كما انها بديل كبيرة لأولئك الذين يستخدمون زيت الزيتون على الشعر (والتي غالبا ما تحرق الشعر).
الحجم : 150 ملل 
السعر : 330 ريال 
" يضع قليل منه جدا على اليد ثم يمرر على جميل الشعر من الجذور الى نهايه الاطراف "
قناع الترطيب العميق و الصحي : 

• قناع ترطيب العميق لعلاج الشعر ،فهو يضيف تألق لشعر ، ويعيد مرونة الصحية إلى أكثر من المعالجة الشعر بسبب التجاعيد، والتلوين والعوامل البيئية. 
• عنايه عميقه تصل الى الجذور و تحتوي على زبدة الشيا التي تعمل بعمق في صلب الشعر، إعادة تنشيط وإصلاح واضافه لمعه صحيه 
مع حماية الأشعة فوق البنفسجية، دون يرخي بثقله أو ترك شعرك دهني. ويحتوي على زيت شجره الاركان التي تساعد على الشعر الجاف والشعر الهش
وحمايته ضد القشرة ..
• ومن المؤكد أن استعادة شعرك ليكون لامع وبراقة في غضون دقائق. تتمتعب بالعلاج العميق مع العطر الأكثر أناقة..
• يترك على الشعر وهو رطب 15 دقيقه الى 30 دقيقه 

الحجم : 1000 ملل 
السعر 430 ريال 
فرشه التقسيم 

• يساعدك على توزيع الكميه الصحيحه على شعرك 
• يساعدك على توزيع الصحيح لكل خصله 
• قابل للتعبئه الى 500 ملل 
• يساعد بالحفاظ على الوقت و الاستغناء عن الفرشاء للتوزيع 
• يمكن ايضا استخدامه لصبغه الشعر 
• سهل الحفظ و الغسل 

السعر : 65 ريال 
مشط العجيب 

• تقدرين تسوين فيه كل شي 
• تقسيم الشعر 
• يحمي يدك من حراره السراميك 
• صبغه الشعر 
• وضع الكيراتين على الجذور 
• وكثييير اشياء ! المشط عجيب و جميل جداااا 

السعر 145 ريال

بيبي ليس الافضل نوع مع كيراتين كيور 
• درجه الحراره الى 450 درجه 
• مع شنطه لحفظه 
السعر : 580 ريال
للتواصل والطلب :
واتس اب فقط 0544300541 
او رساله نصيه لااستقبل مكالمات
[email protected]


----------

